# unsuccessful external version



## YBYERS (Dec 12, 2011)

Looking for a dx code for an unsuccessful external celphalic version.  Patient did not deliver at the time of attempted version.  I used 59412 for cpt code.  Thanks for your answers.


----------



## ajs (Dec 16, 2011)

YBYERS said:


> Looking for a dx code for an unsuccessful external celphalic version.  Patient did not deliver at the time of attempted version.  I used 59412 for cpt code.  Thanks for your answers.



The dx code is Breech or malpresentation look in the 652 section of the icd-9.


----------

